# Allianz Garrosh Feierabendgilde



## Ötzalan (27. April 2009)

Hallöchen,

folgende Fakten vorab:

Gildenname: and the Starsheriffs (Spass ist Pflicht)
Gildenmitgliederzahl: 5 
Altersschnitt Mitglieder: 21 Jahre
TS 2: vorhanden
Homepage: absolut nicht notwendig für unsere Zwecke^^

Was möchtest du bei dieser Gilde?

- quatschen über Gott und die Welt und natürlich auch WoW
- du willst mit täglich aktiven Leuten spielen deren Charackterlevel zwischen 40 und 80 liegt.
- deine Gildenmitglieder haben alle schon reichlich Erfahrung in WoW genau wie du!
- du verstehst viel Spass und schweigst dich im TS 2 nicht tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- deine Onlinezeiten passen wunderbar in die Zeit von 16 bis 24 Uhr
- auch alte Instanzen haben bei dir noch Ihren Charme genauso wie neue
- du schliesst ein kleines SitInn am Grill wenn man sich bisl kennt absolut nicht aus
- du liegst selbst voll im Altersschnitt
- Dich kratzt es überhaupt nicht, das es keine 300 Leute Gilde ist und wird (Bei 10 Mebern die sich verstehen mache ich nämlich dicht^^)


Ich verspreche nix von Endcontect T sonstwas Equip oder so, wir waren alle mal dicke Raider und wenn es sich ergibt mit ner Partnergilde schliessen wir das auch zukünftig nicht aus, aber es ist nicht zwingend. Die 10er Innis sind uns erstmal genug für den Anfang.

Hab ich die wichtigste Hälfte der Info`s vergessen so bitte ich um Nachsicht und Anmerkung^^

Ist für dich soweit alles klar und du fühlst dich angesprochen dann keine Angst, wir sind alle Neulingkompatibel und stellen uns mit Vornamen vor^^ Also melde dich doch bei mir.

Bis die Tage oder schaffst du es heut noch? 

Schönen Gruss an alle die reinschauen


----------



## Ötzalan (6. Mai 2009)

*push*


----------



## Ötzalan (20. Mai 2009)

2 Wochen um

-push-


----------



## Ötzalan (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo mal wieder!

Ich update mal nen bisl:

Mittlerweile sind die 4 Aktivsten von den 5^^ 80 und Hero`n die ganze Woche Abends sobald sich ein Tank findet.

Wir sind quasi am equippen für mehr. Richtig Deluxe wären jetzt ein paar Gildenmember mehr.

Rest steht oben

-push-


----------

